# Dropping in single user mode, how to stop kernel messages



## Alain De Vos (May 13, 2021)

While dropping in single user mode the screen gets cluttered by kernel messages about usb disconnected.
How to stop these messages, which become annoying when you enter vi ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 13, 2021)

mesg shows n.
So maybe a sysctl ?
In singel user one cannot go to another tty.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2021)

They sound like debug messages. Those cannot be stopped unless you unload the offending module (which you can't do with a "builtin" module). Some dodgy device keeps connecting and disconnecting?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 13, 2021)

USB connect,disconnect messages. It's more an annoyance then anything else in singel user mode mode.
I tried at the loader prompt,
OK> set boot_mute=YES
OK> boot
But that did not worked.


----------



## tingo (May 14, 2021)

AFAIK, you can't stop the messages. However, `vi` has a command to redraw the screen (ctrl-L), which helps in situations like this.


----------

